# I'm back!



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello my Specktra gals!

I have been away for a little while now, gone through some difficult moments! But i'm back. We always come back to Specktra, don't we?

I remember when i heard of MJ's death, the first thing i did is going on Specktra to find some sympathy!

I'm excited to participate in forums again, and see my lovely ladies posts... Jeanette, Susanne, Nora... and many other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Talk to you all very soon!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay welcome back Amira! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope your difficult moments are over!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 2, 2009)

welcome back x


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay welcome back Amira! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope your difficult moments are over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aaaawwww, hun, we always can count on you for being the first to reply and say nice things!
Thank you so much, i'm working to make these moments end!

I miss ya sweetie! see ya in the forums ;-)  Collections discussions threads uhhh LOL


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_welcome back x_

 
Thank you!!!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome back, babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad to have you here on Specktra by my side.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Welcome back, babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad to have you here on Specktra by my side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much sweetheart!!!! I'm happy to be back! Love ya! Talking to you on msn right now LOL


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

welcome bck


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Aaaawwww, hun, we always can count on you for being the first to reply and say nice things!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Thank you so much, i'm working to make these moments end!

I miss ya sweetie! see ya in the forums ;-)  Collections discussions threads uhhh LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Miss you too!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_welcome bck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome back!! I have missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you are fine.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome back!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay, you're back!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome back!! I hope all is better now ... Yeah I think MJ affected so many of us in so many diff ways


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 3, 2009)

Glad to see that you're back!


----------



## rbella (Jul 3, 2009)

Glad to have you have back!! Missed you!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG! Thank you all for replying so nicely... there's not better place than Specktra to cheer you up!!! I missed you all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes Tish, it was horrible, i heard of his death the first thing in the morning when i woke up... i was devastated, was in denial for days... well, i still can't believe it...

R.I.P. M.J.


----------



## bis (Jul 3, 2009)

welcome back!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Hello my Specktra gals!

I have been away for a little while now, gone through some difficult moments! But i'm back. We always come back to Specktra, don't we?

I remember when i heard of MJ's death, the first thing i did is going on Specktra to find some sympathy!

I'm excited to participate in forums again, and see my lovely ladies posts... Jeanette, Susanne, Nora... *and many other*





Talk to you all very soon!_

 
**COUGH COUGH**


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_**COUGH COUGH**



_

 
Mais non Hélène, je t'ai pas oubliéeeeee ohhhhhhh, love ya my little MUFE expert!!!


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

You did


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_











You did_

 
Mais non je t'ai pas oubliée!!! Sois pas triste!!! Bisoussssssssss!!!


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Je te taquinais


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Je te taquinais _


----------



## twirlingbunny (Jul 4, 2009)

nice to meet you


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twirlingbunny* 

 
_nice to meet you_

 
Hey nice to meet you too! And welcome!


----------



## frocher (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Welcome back!_

 
Thank you very much!


----------

